# Moved to the dark side! panic on day 1!



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok so after years of on off training ( last 3 years v hard) and at the tender age of 42 6`4" and 231 lbs I have decided to do 1 cycle (just 1!) having no local contacts i opted for SD Matrix. Bought a cycle stack on line and this is my plan,

AM and PM for 2 weeks

Hawthorn berry

milk thistle

SD matrix

along with opti-men by ON, glutimine usual whey and casein at night

week 3 and 4

DAA and pharma labs Esto suppress

Hawthorn berry

along with opti-men by ON, glutimine usual whey and casein at night

week 5 and 6

AM and PM for 2 weeks

Hawthorn berry

milk thistle

SD matrix

along with opti-men by ON glutimine usual whey and casine at night

Week 7 and 8

DAA and pharma labs Esto suppress

Hawthorn berry

along with opti-men by ON, glutimine usual whey and casein at night

Week 9 and 10

Tribulas

liv 52

Hawthorn berry

along with opti-men by ON, glutimine usual whey and casein at night

Will be raising calories to 4000 a day and most clean foods

The manufacture guidelines say 2 weeks on and 2 off then 2 on again, although after looking at cycles on here most seem to do 3 weeks on?

Any input would be good

Thanks


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Any problems with this?


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

For best results increase protein intake by at least 100g and carbohydrates by 150+g per day during use. Drink at least 1 litre of water above your normal level.

Just read that online... what the ...

Don't even listen to that, increasing those 2 by that much will up your calories way too fast and put on a ridiculous amount of fat, I'm not sure exactly what this PH is, but it looks like a lot of work.

I am on my first cycle but I just ended up running a test base, is there any reason your not running test?

But it looks like you have your cycle planned out pretty well, as long as your not drinking excessive amounts of alcohol (which well, you should never be on AAS anyway) you should be absolutely fine. I did a bit of research on orals before I started Anavar (which is a mild one) but I just used Milk Thistle every day 2-3 tabs and have had no problems yet.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for reply, no wont be drinking any alchol.

Went for Sd as it has had good reviews and was easy to get hold of!

taken 1 tab feel hot inside must be nerves lol


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I did a couple of SD Matrix cycles and thought they were great, I got back pumps while doing cardio, and got a bit of a moon face on week 2/3 my gains in strength were good and I gained well on a high protein diet in all I enjoyed the cycles.

I did 2 on 2 off 2 on the first time around but then did a straight 4 weeks the second cycle as I felt ok and didnt want to break from growing muscle.

keep your diet clean stay off the alcohol and enjoy it :bounce:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats good to hear good results thanks


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

im sure most people do 4 weeks


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I would do 4 weeks on mate


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

It was my first ever step into the darkside so did exactly what it said on the tub but after that and chatting with guys like C.hill on here thought the 4 weeks straight would be ok and it was for me.

allot think SD is not a steroid because it's bought in shops OTC but it is a steroid, a toxic one.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah i was going to stick to instructions, maybe i should see how it goes for longer and If get any problems take a break then finish cycle?

Panic and only had 1 tab!

I know pussy!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I forgot to say, you will not only do 1 cycle the darkside is a great place to be mate, :devil2:


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

I'm barely feeling the strength gains of my first cycle (Just onto 3rd week of Var, first week of Prop) and I know I'm taking a 3 month break and coming straight back onto injectables lol

And you will be bound to feel a little anxiety when you take the tablets/inject for first time. Just relax and remember it's MOST likely just all in your head. After my first pin last week I was excited and anxious to realise I felt nothing until I woke up in the middle of the night with a sore right glute.... lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

GShock said:


> I forgot to say, you will not only do 1 cycle the darkside is a great place to be mate, :devil2:


Yeah thats what im worried about!

Cost a fortune!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ripebear said:


> I'm barely feeling the strength gains of my first cycle (Just onto 3rd week of Var, first week of Prop) and I know I'm taking a 3 month break and coming straight back onto injectables lol
> 
> And you will be bound to feel a little anxiety when you take the tablets/inject for first time. Just relax and remember it's MOST likely just all in your head. After my first pin last week I was excited and anxious to realise I felt nothing until I woke up in the middle of the night with a sore right glute.... lol


All in my head!

Thats what the dr said lol

Thanks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

"only one cycle"

Lol, I'm sure millions of people have said this. I'm only just started my first cycle but im dam sure it won't be the only one!

Good luck mate


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Found it difficult to figure out what your pct is supposed to be but I'd seriously consider something pharmaceutical for ad matrix


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Superhorse:3365324 said:


> Found it
> 
> difficult to figure out what your pct is supposed to be but I'd seriously consider something pharmaceutical for ad matrix


Im using daa and esto suppress that came in stack and follow on with tribulas


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it worth using preworkout and creatine still or should i stop that until i finish cycle?


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

I'm running creatine with my cycle. At the end it will help add a little size but I would just run it for duration and afterwards myself for added benefit throughout.


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Save the Pre workout for pct and drop the trib, it's a waste of money, not sure about creating whilst on cycle.

I've done a few SD cycles in the past as the though of jabbing put me off but in all honesty it's a piece of p1ss and pip is like having a bruise for a few days.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I've done a few SD cycles in the past as the though of jabbing put me off but in all honesty it's a piece of p1ss and pip is like having a bruise for a few days.


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Post injection pain


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah

Pip from jabs ?


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep, and the concoction used, do a quick search on here, it was the one thing that I worried about and what a waste of energy that was


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Even my first pip isn't THAT bad. Basically I can't work quads while pip is there, but it is only sore for 2 days, probably less more I do.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Its not the jabbing that put me off its getting hold of good gear, not sure about what gear maybe like of the net.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

You must know people that use gear? Just speak to them. Get a source from someone.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

mygym said:


> Its not the jabbing that put me off its getting hold of good gear, not sure about what gear maybe like of the net.


If you go to a gym there's a source about. Just ask the obvious people

:whistling:


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

safc49 said:


> If you go to a gym there's a source about. Just ask the obvious people
> 
> :whistling:


Find the 250LB guy (just not a morbidly obese one), get talking to him, ask for a source. If he says no just find the second biggest guy


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, but i train at home and when i ask the Mrs for some gear shes not that helpful !


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Well the Mrs is probably thinking about the side effects, and long term, especially if she isn't educated in the field of steroids.

You must know some dudes on gear, just about everyone is on it these days


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

mygym said:


> Ok so after years of on off training ( last 3 years v hard) and at the tender age of 42 6`4" and 231 lbs I have decided to do 1 cycle (just 1!) having no local contacts i opted for SD Matrix. Bought a cycle stack on line and this is my plan,
> 
> AM and PM for 2 weeks
> 
> ...


dont run it 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off..this is known as a pulse method, and isnt reallt worth the paper its printed on, you will still be shut down during the 2 weeks you are 'off' seeing as it is your first cycle, and you have chosen quite a harsh compound to run with the gains/side ratio i would suggest 3 weeks at 20mg (2 caps per day) i assume sd matrix is 10 mg per cap?

for your cycle support supps, milk thistle is ok, but NAC is a better option to go with when protecting your liver, if you are going to use liv52 use it throughout the cycle, not just weeks 9-10

as mentioned above, superdrol is quite a harsh compound in regards to shut down, so esto suppress may not, and im thinking, and im sure other members would advise you on this, will not be enough for pct, the DAA is a nice little addition but you should really use a serm, either clomid 100/100/50/50 or nolva 20/20/10/10 or even both

save pre workouts and creatine for pct, and you are good to go :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

dont run it 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off..this is known as a pulse method, and isnt reallt worth the paper its printed on, you will still be shut down during the 2 weeks you are 'off' seeing as it is your first cycle, and you have chosen quite a harsh compound to run with the gains/side ratio i would suggest 3 weeks at 20mg (2 caps per day) i assume sd matrix is 10 mg per cap?

for your cycle support supps, milk thistle is ok, but NAC is a better option to go with when protecting your liver, if you are going to use liv52 use it throughout the cycle, not just weeks 9-10

as mentioned above, superdrol is quite a harsh compound in regards to shut down, so esto suppress may not, and im thinking, and im sure other members would advise you on this, will not be enough for pct, the DAA is a nice little addition but you should really use a serm, either clomid 100/100/50/50 or nolva 20/20/10/10 or even both

save pre workouts and creatine for pct, and you are good to go :thumb:


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Ripebear said:


> And you will be bound to feel a little anxiety when you take the tablets/inject for first time. Just relax and remember it's MOST likely just all in your head. After my first pin last week I was excited and anxious to realise I felt nothing until I woke up in the middle of the night with a sore right glute.... lol


This.

Recently started an Epistane cycle, and was as nervous taking about the first one as I have been taking any 'illicit' drug for the first time - wasn't till the third day that I went over 10mg (now taking 30mg ed six days in). You will blame any headaches, physical tension, anxiety etc on the drug, whereas if you hadn't taken it you'd have perhaps had these symptoms and thought nothing of them. But it'll pass.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah. First time stress!

Just ordered some nolva as well just in case!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well started tabs yesterday up all night with realy bad headache, cant be tabs already can it ?

How long on average untill they get in system?

Trained legs yesterday normally ache for days, no ache this morning?

should I do 4 weeks straight for first cycle?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Yes do 4 weeks if you feel ok after the 2nd week as said you will be shut down for the 2 weeks off, if you are staying off injectable's because of lack of sources then get down the gym and look around for the big guys.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not sure if SD is prone to give you back pumps if so, get some taurine. I had to stop a legs workout the other day after doing squats. It is my first cycle too and I thought I had slipped a disk the pain was horrendous lol.

Also after tons of research I've done you will defiantly need nolva or clomid for pct. I was going to do SD but people advised me it is a strong compound for a first time cycle. so am on P-Tren and P-mag and still the sides I've had have been pretty bad.

Look forward to following though.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Will see how this cycle goes, may try something else next time!

Anyone know how long this Sd takes to start?

After one day i have no ache after training,

Headache!

And put a lb on!

Can't surely be one day of tabs can it?

Maybe the extra food lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well day 3

Fell like crap! Back aches, bloated!

Trained back and biceps this morning, wish i hadn't bothered worse session in ages!

Week and tired.

Excuses

Very hot no aircon in my conservatory gym!

Stopped preworkout and creatine drink.

Taking in nearly 4000 cals a day

As much water as i can.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

morning, day 4

'cold' measurements all going up an weight now up!

Will train chest and triceps tonight, hope goes better/cooler!

yesterday cal were 3800

only drinking water and the milk in shakes.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Interested to see how you go mate.Just had my first tab of SD Matrix this morning.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I will keep updating this for reference.

Been feeling rough since taking them but better to day so hope be ok.

Size and weight up, maybe why i feel better lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good workout tonight good lifts, not tired between or after sets?

Got over 4000 cals in today.

Much better day all round

2lb weight on so far. 2lb of what?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice one.U noticed much strength increase yet?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

day 5 233lbs, no change

Not sure on strengh, lifts around the same bench up 3 kgs (but not using preworkout or creatine) so hard to gauge. To bloody hot aswel.

Maybe looking fuller maybe placebo bit early i would guess.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv just come off an sd and Epi stack, I ran Epi for 8 weeks and sd for 4. Don't pulse it, run it straight through. Esto suppress and a test booster is nowhere NEAR enough for pct. you need nolva and clomid. My balls were smaller than a hienz bean when I came off on Monday, you will need clomid and nolva mate. They are easy to get if you look in the right places.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mygym said:


> day 5 223lbs, no change
> 
> Not sure on strengh, lifts around the same bench up 3 kgs (but not using preworkout or creatine) so hard to gauge. To bloody hot aswel.
> 
> Maybe looking fuller maybe placebo bit early i would guess.


Took a good 2 weeks for me to notice the sd. I only gained 8lb and have lost 2 due to water since coming off, and I trained and ate like a beast with 300g of protein per day. You will get bigger and stronger, but next time use test


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv just come off an sd and Epi stack, I ran Epi for 8 weeks and sd for 4. Don't pulse it, run it straight through. Esto suppress and a test booster is nowhere NEAR enough for pct. you need nolva and clomid. My balls were smaller than a hienz bean when I came off on Monday, you will need clomid and nolva mate. They are easy to get if you look in the right places.


Yeah i am going to run 4 weeks straight if sides ok,

and will be taking nolva and esto suppress with daa for pct and then some tribulas that i already have.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> Not sure if SD is prone to give you back pumps if so, get some taurine. I had to stop a legs workout the other day after doing squats. It is my first cycle too and I thought I had slipped a disk the pain was horrendous lol.
> 
> Also after tons of research I've done you will defiantly need nolva or clomid for pct. I was going to do SD but people advised me it is a strong compound for a first time cycle. so am on P-Tren and P-mag and still the sides I've had have been pretty bad.
> 
> Look forward to following though.


Thanks

Just ordered some taurine see if it helps can't do any harm!

Will be using

Nolva and esto suppress


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs tonight

Back really bad can't squat or deadlift much this week.

Over 4500 cals today

Around

20/40/40

Hope back improves, lifting less than i was before cycle.

Only 5 days in so hope next week better


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you shut down yet?.Im into my third day and my balls are noticeably smaller!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Are you shut down yet?.Im into my third day and my balls are noticeably smaller!


No fine in that department!

Bad back my problem and no energy when training tempted to use 1/2 preworkout next session.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Shoulders tonight.

Back still bad sod all energy.

The darkside is looking dark!

Over 4000 cals

(with pizza!)


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Are you taking 20mg SD per day mate?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Are you taking 20mg SD per day mate?


Yeah 10mg breakfast and10mg evening meal.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

mygym said:


> Yeah 10mg breakfast and10mg evening meal.


Sweet mate. Subbed


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

First week over

Day off.

Plus points

Started to add a little bit of weight.

Recovery much better trained 4 days in a row. (stuggling to recover before).

Not good

Back bad, back pumps?

No energy during training

Lifts not increased as yet.

I hear weeks 2-4 are the best !


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

First day of lethargy for me today,im expecting better things soon!


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

mygym said:


> First week over
> 
> Day off.
> 
> ...


I'm on Anavar and my back pumps are debilitating.

Going to be checking out some Taurine soon for sure, ment to help a lot. Can't even deadlift or squat more than 3 sets without unbearable pumps where I have to lie down in the middle of the gym lol

Lethargy sucks, hoping once I'm clear of Anavar and just on test this will go away.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So start of week 2 day 8

Back and biceps just trained.

No increase in weights

Started taurine tonight to see if that helps back pumps. Couldn't Do any deadlifts

Muscles pumped to hell but not feel my usual exhausted self so that's good.

Cold untrained biceps gone from 16 1/4" to 17" but trained sizes still 17 3/8 strange!

Put 7 lbs on this week!

(not all on belly!)


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Im into day 7 and noticing a slight strength increase with a 4lb weight gain.Can tell my blood pressures up though.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Pi&&ed off

Tennis elbow!

Legs again then!

Do i quit cycle now? And do a 3 week cycle when arm ok or just train as hard as i can with arm the way it is?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Had similar problems with the elbow myself.I found that if i wrapped it properly the pain didnt arrive till the end of the session and i got by ok.Ibuprofen half an hour before helps with the inflamation which is what causes the pain.Pain stopped after a few weeks.Depends how bad it is for you mate.I tended to only get it on benching day.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Throw away the milk thistle.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Dezw said:


> Throw away the milk thistle.


Why's that? is there a connection?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest and triceps done.

Arm now in ice!

Kept weight down to fail on 15 rep sets to help arm, very good pump.

Felt great at end of session and wanted to do more

Back pumps felt 70% better, is that the taurine maybe.

Now hungry.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

One of my good friend become a ****ing **** when using SD Martix Btw, so keep your head cool...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

NickDuffy said:


> One of my good friend become a ****ing **** when using SD Martix Btw, so keep your head cool...


I suffer with low blood pressure so this maybe helping me, feeling better mentally.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs done

Back pumps still bad but i think taurine has helped.

No stronger but image in mirror looks better!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

241,8lbs this morning

10lbs increase in under 2 weeks.

Belly swelling!

But appear fuller all over.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Ive noticed a bit more weight on my stomach.Just waiting for the proper strength increase.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Ive noticed a bit more weight on my stomach.Just waiting for the proper strength increase.


Same here!

Just done 40mins fasted on bike, not done any cardio for ages.

No back pumps whatsoever?

Now im drinking a 900 cal shake, confusing!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and biceps done.

Still no strengh increase infact not even lifting the same weights as i was before cycle.

So body weight up strengh down on every exercise?

Still eating over 4000 cals and aim for at least 300gm protein


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

243lbs this morning!

20 mins fasted on bike in my tropical conservatory that i call my gym! bloody hot!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest shoulders and triceps done.

2 weeks into cycle

Strength still lower than before cycle?

Injuries mounting up !

Weight going up still.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Bad luck with the injuries mate,strength should be just round the corner.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

mygym said:


> Chest shoulders and triceps done.
> 
> 2 weeks into cycle
> 
> ...


Are you gonna up the sd to 30mg on week 3 or stick to 20mg?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Are you gonna up the sd to 30mg on week 3 or stick to 20mg?


Not thought about that?

May need more for my weight?

Today would be 3rd week. If i up the dose i guess i would have to separate the 3 tabs?

But i couldn't risk taking a tab into work, so not sure?

Any thoughts?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

mygym said:


> Not thought about that?
> 
> May need more for my weight?
> 
> ...


If it were me, i'd take one in the morning, one immediately after work and one before bed. I've read many people saying strength gains on 30mg were much better than 20mg. It may be worth checking out a few sd threads to see what you think mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Would you take an extra milk whistle?

1 with each tab 3 day?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

To be honest I would take nac. If not that then liv52. If you don't have either then milk thistle will have to do and I would defo up the dose of it


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ordered liv52 not arrived yet!

Think i will go for 30mg and see what happens.

Guess i can always drop back down if need to.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

mygym said:


> Ordered liv52 not arrived yet!
> 
> Think i will go for 30mg and see what happens.
> 
> ...


No probs mate. You should love the next couple of weeks :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Sat on bike doing some fasted,

Still thinking about dose.

30 tabs left

10 days at 30mg or

5 days at 30mg and 7 days at 20mg or

Stay 20mg for next 15 days?

Anyone have a crystal ball?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

245lbs this morning 

14lbs in 14 days!

Wasit growing


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So on 30mg split up through day.

Legs done

Wasn't really up for it tonight, crap day at work.

But

Even with back pumps managed to get weights back up to where they were before cycle so looking forward to next session and hope this will be start of 'it'


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

My strength arrived today,did chest and triceps and was under my first set of heavy dumbells and thought these are light as a feather.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> My strength arrived today,did chest and triceps and was under my first set of heavy dumbells and thought these are light as a feather.


Good to hear!

What day are you on?

20mg a day?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Today is my 14th day on SD matrix,Im on 20mg a day.Only put on around 6lb in weight and the sides are manageable.Lower back pumps and raised blood pressure.I find plenty of water gets rid of the headaches.Ive got red blotches on my back which dont look like spots.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Today is my 14th day on SD matrix,Im on 20mg a day.Only put on around 6lb in weight and the sides are manageable.Lower back pumps and raised blood pressure.I find plenty of water gets rid of the headaches.Ive got red blotches on my back which dont look like spots.


I have a red blotch on my leg?

I take steroids to raise my blood pressure!

Taurine helps


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you starting to notice any strength increase?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and biceps done

No strength crap workout!

So far the worse decision i have made was moving to the 'dark side'

May of put loads of weight on but i'm not enjoying training anymore.

Back pumps stop me before failure.

All in all really fu%&ed off.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Im sure its just round the corner,im 14 stone 6 so quite a bit lighter than you.It may take that bit longer to kick in with you being fairly heavy.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks

Usually train for the feel good factor but since iv been on cycle i just feel that im training because i have to.

Just on a downer i guess.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well back in the saddle, fasted ex bike

40mins


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest and shoulders done

Better workout but left triceps out as no energy, used what i had!

Still no strength increase but recovery time quicker and no doms.

Getting fatter! So cut some carbs/cals.

Down to about 3500-4000 cals

300gm protein still.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Im sure its just round the corner,im 14 stone 6 so quite a bit lighter than you.It may take that bit longer to kick in with you being fairly heavy.


Just thought.

That's a nice way to say your not as fat as me! Heavy not fat!

My bf is around 50-50! Or heading that way anyway.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

The posters who say they put loads of weight on and all solid muscle are either very lucky ,or being economical with the truth.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Hows things going,any change in strength?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Biceps and triceps done tonight.

Recovery great!

Trained chest and shoulders yesterday and triceps good to train today!

Strength back to where it was trying to outdo pbs again wouldn't say sd has helped strength at all.

But look fuller in mirror and put the 1/8" on my arms that i have been looking for!

17 1/2 trained and 17 cold so happy with that.

Also back pumps nowhere near as bad so happy to train


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Hows things going,any change in strength?


How's your cycle going now?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Going well,not a massive weight increase,around 7lb.Strength is up,trained shoulders today and was definately stronger when shoulder pressing the dumbells.Sides are ok and manageable.Its such a short cycle that when the good things arrive it makes you wish it was longer.Cant see how people do only 2 weeks on this stuff,took me 2 weeks for it to kick in.Can only think that it depends a lot on bodyweight,and someone 10 stone will feel the affects a lot faster.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Going well,not a massive weight increase,around 7lb.Strength is up,trained shoulders today and was definately stronger when shoulder pressing the dumbells.Sides are ok and manageable.Its such a short cycle that when the good things arrive it makes you wish it was longer.Cant see how people do only 2 weeks on this stuff,took me 2 weeks for it to kick in.Can only think that it depends a lot on bodyweight,and someone 10 stone will feel the affects a lot faster.


Agreed 3 weeks in now and just starting to feel normal!

Last week i couldn't wait to finish now im thinking only 1 week left!

Would defo preload with taurine for a good week before the start if i do again.

First 2 weeks back hurt so much i could hardly train, just kept thinking how can i expect to grow when i can hardly train.

What will pct bring ?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Large chicken kebab and chips with deep fried prawns this afternoon,and just had large bar of dairy milk.The diets not gone well today!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Smart!

I got my brothers wedding do sat night, no drink? Junk food.

End cycle Friday night start pct sat morning!


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

One more week left for me then pct.I had 1 pint midweek(pushing the boat out).I think as long as you dont overdo it a couple of pints will be ok.Cant see pct being a problem,my balls have shrunk but their not baked bean size.Im dong nolvadex and clomid,and il start the creatine up again.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> One more week left for me then pct.I had 1 pint midweek(pushing the boat out).I think as long as you dont overdo it a couple of pints will be ok.Cant see pct being a problem,my balls have shrunk but their not baked bean size.Im dong nolvadex and clomid,and il start the creatine up again.


I've had no shrinkage!

No strength gains on 30mg a day.

Started daa today creatine tomorrow and nolva on Saturday after last tab, got some tribulas that i may use up as well.

You had much in the way of size gains?

If pct goes well would you do sd or another cycle again?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Probably had around 7lbs gain so far with a week to go.Trained chest and triceps today and was the strongest ive ever been.Ive enjoyed sd matrix but to me it is too short a cycle as it took a couple of weeks to kick in.I might look at a longer cycle next time,maybe 500mg test e a week with a dbol kickstart,il have a think.What about yourself,sounds like its too short for you aswell.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah way to short.

May do something different depends if i can get hold of gear ok.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

There are sites that review online steroid sources mate.read reviews and pick a site that ships from britain so is perfectly legal.Not sure im allowed to give the exact site,but u will find it.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah maybe look again oneday but not enjoyed training on cycle so not sure.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Shame that,but at the end of the day if you dont get any of the benefits of what your taking but youve got the sides from it then i can see where ur coming from.If you can keep posted on how the pct goes.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Havent suffered that badly with back pumps,but today got them just walking down road!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Havent suffered that badly with back pumps,but today got them just walking down road!


I have had bad lower back fro day 1, and not muscle problems.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back done tonight

Strength back and good session even managed some rack pulls tonight so pleased with that.

Before cycle pic


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Near end of cycle


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

If you look close, some added size!


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep,how much weight u gained?If i was to do another sd matrix cycle id probably stack it with something else to lengthen the cycle


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Not weighed lately, i cut my calories as i was putting to much weight on in wrong places but was a stone in first 3 weeks i think. Will check in morning.

Tbol sounds good if i can get any i may try that.

Or stack sd but a different make next time may get different results.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Im not sure whether tbol is ok to take with superdrol,are they similar steroids?.I know it doesent aromatize so shouldnt get gyno.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Im not sure whether tbol is ok to take with superdrol,are they similar steroids?.I know it doesent aromatize so shouldnt get gyno.


No not to stack, to take on there own but expensive i believe.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Y17.78 stone

245lbs today, lost a lb since dropping cals

Started at 231lbs so 14 lb or 1 stone increase.

dropped to 20mg a day yesterday last tabs today.

Sat on bike now bit of fasted cardio.

40 mins done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Last lonely tablet for tonight!


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Its a sad sight,ur strength will probably come during pct!.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Its a sad sight,ur strength will probably come during pct!.


Im not to bothered on the strength, if i can keep the size i have gained and pct goes well i guess i should be happy!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs done

And yes last tablet gone and,,,,,,,,,,

Strength increase!

Put 15kg extra on squatts

Feel good and cycle over


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Typical,good to see some strength increase at last.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Chest and shoulders done

Pct

This morning took

20mg nolvadex

Daa

Tribulas (free so not a waste!)

Back on creatine

Taurine

Multi vit


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Before










And 4 weeks later










Small change?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Now i see both pics on same page there is change for the better i think.

Yeah i know loose the bf !


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep,look bigger overall,especially shoulders and traps


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Got some tingling in chest?

Upped Nolva to 40mg?

Just took another 20mg


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

30 mins on bike this morning

Chest tingling still?

Unsure if that's a problem or not?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Hows PCT going?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Hows PCT going?


Ok i think, very very tired yesterday.

Not taking any liver support now hope that's correct?

But no problems as yet.

What pct you doing?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Just nolvadex and clomid,Gonna start the creatine up again too.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Biceps on there own tonight.

Cut weight back a bit as i thought my arms were going to explode! First real pump since before cycle!

Not sleeping much at night not sure if its something im taking or just me!

Zma not helping.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs tonight in my new cage!

Even less sleep last night!

And a big spot on my forehead !

Will be ripe for my birthday tomorrow


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Take it that bad food and the odd drink is on the cards!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Take it that bad food and the odd drink is on the cards!


Chips with steak instead of jacket potato !

May have a bottle or two!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Birthday morning did chest and triceps

Good workout in new cage!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Happy bday lad!!

Kudos for working out on your bday!!!

Go have a bbq!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Happy bday lad!!
> 
> Kudos for working out on your bday!!!
> 
> Go have a bbq!


Thanks mate

Sat here now waiting to train again!

Back tomorrow want to do it now!!

Although if i tried id collapse after this morning session.

Got new power cage can't stay away!


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Hows pct going?,and hows the new power rack!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Hows pct going?,and hows the new power rack!


Rack great!

Apart from lack of sleep no change, will carry on with it but don't feel need to.

I guess if i wasn't taking pct i would know about it!

You doing ok?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Went out to sea kayaking yesterday first time, bloody good workout!

Just done 30 mins on bike.

Back tonight when cooler.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Going well,last day of SD Matrix today.Start pct tomorrow.

Now what to do next?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Going well,last day of SD Matrix today.Start pct tomorrow.
> 
> Now what to do next?


Yeah i know,

I got cage instead of doing more cycles but keep looking at gear on line just in case!

What sort of gains did you get?

20 or 30mg?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Got around 9lbs gain on 20mg a day,no injuries or problems,so all in all a good first cycle.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Got around 9lbs gain on 20mg a day,no injuries or problems,so all in all a good first cycle.


Nice one!

Same again?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back done

What a session !

Bent over rows

Rack pulls

Close grip chins and

Wide last pull down

Back shagged

New rack is fantastic! Feel like iv not trained properly before!


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure what im doing next,gonna have a good few weeks off then maybe do one more bulk before cutting.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Day off work!

Rest day from weights.

Sat on bike doing some fasted

1 hr


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So much for a rest day, couldn't resist!

So shoulders done.

Military press

Dumbell twist press

Lateral raises

Upright rows

No rear delts as they get hit by back day.

Good little workout


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Snap!,i love training shoulders.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok so crap day at work followed by legs!

Squats

Standing calf raise

Thigh curl

Knee extensions

Pct seems ok but out of breath big time walking ?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like tiredness,you wont have the same energy for a week or 2 during pct.It will pass,training hard regulaly week after week is hard.And remember your body has to get used to the extra weight youve put on.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

PCT going well for me so far.Been strong this week.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Trained chest and tris today,strongest ive been again.Upped the weight for PCT


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad going well for you,

Chest and tris for me Friday night when i will be beating pbs !

Saturday i will be dropping nolva to 10mg for another 10-14 days.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

I miss taking those brilliant little white tabs,but i dont miss the high blood pressure.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> I miss taking those brilliant little white tabs,but i dont miss the high blood pressure.


I miss the high blood pressure!

When i came off i had to up the dose of my (meds) to put pressure back up!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ave it!

Chest and triceps

Flat bench up 9kg on pb !

Incline bench 1 1/4 rep method

Dips

Tricep pull down 3kg up on pb

Lying Tricep extensions

And collapse !

Well chuffed

May not be big lift compared to a lot on here but

Years ago (20+) when i used to train in my 20s my pb on bench was 120kg, did 123kg tonight! Now 43 years old so chuffed with that

Last week i was on 106kg and when on cycle it was as low as 90kg!

Can't wait for back day


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back on the bloody bike!

40mins fasted i hope, done 9mins so far:thumbdown:

50mins so:thumbup:


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Good to see the strength games coming mate,i thought they would.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

3hrs at sea kayacking shoulders shot!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So no cardio this morning as i think i must of been ran over yesterday!

Kayacking after chest and tricep day not good!

First day of reduced nolva

10mg now for 10 days and see how it goes.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

10mg feel no difference guess i won't till to late!

Back tonight

Bent over rows

Rack pulls

Close chins

Lots pull down, light and tight

Low cable rows, light and tight!

Rear delt flyes

No to heavy tonight so added the low rows.

Big bonus

Mate popped in tonight before training said,

Christ you've grown!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Shoulders done

Military press

Lateral raise

Dumbell twist press. Palms in to palms out.


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Hows everything gone during PCT?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Hows everything gone during PCT?


No problems.

You?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Taken a few days of training, head shot away with work life and usual stuff. :thumbdown:

Hope to do session in morning if i can sort my self out.

May have a drink tonight try chill out a bit.

Misrable not training:thumbdown:


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeh good,dropped a few pounds but that was to be expected.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So head shot but

Flat bench

Incline 1 1/4 repping

Dips

Low test?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you using clomid?.Its very good at helping to raise your natural test production.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Are you using clomid?.Its very good at helping to raise your natural test production.


No advised against it, also ment to cause stress got enough of that already!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Legs done!

Last 10mg nolva in morning


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Pct over!

Night off with cake and icecream


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Got any plans for future cycles?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Got any plans for future cycles?


Loose a bit of fat!

Not sure as yet pro hormones again i guess, or tbol but depends on funds and getting hold of good stuff.

Whats your plans?


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Tempted by a test e cycle,maybe with a superdrol kickstart.Not made my mind up to be honest.As said before i enjoyed the SD Matrix cycle but felt it too short.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

If i do another it will probably be pro hormone again for ease of getting, i would like to try tbol if i could? Bit pricey and hard for me to get.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just ordered another bottle of sd.

Going to wait another 5-6 weeks before start.

That way 7-8 weeks since end of last pct and finish next pct week before Christmas! :beer:


----------



## blenki (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you get SD matrix?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

blenki said:


> Did you get SD matrix?


Yeah

Pro-sd from jw's

Different brand see how they go.

Thought about stacking but didn't see the need until these don't give gains anymore. Move up to quick may miss some!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Dragon nutrition pro sd 100 10mg tabs.

Just arrived. 

Nice and quick, first order from jw.

Now i just have to wait to use them.


----------



## anth5985 (Oct 19, 2012)

mygym said:


> Any problems with this?


i thought daa was a test booster?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

anth5985 said:


> i thought daa was a test booster?


It is why?


----------



## anth5985 (Oct 19, 2012)

sorry this posted on here from another convo. just wondering what im best using for my pct after sd. Is just nolvadex/tamoxifen and daa ok?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

anth5985 said:


> sorry this posted on here from another convo. just wondering what im best using for my pct after sd. Is just nolvadex/tamoxifen and daa ok?


After sd matrix i used

Nolva 20/20/10/10

Daa

Zma

Sd-matrix is different than sd though but from what i gather the same pct will be fine.

In fact i will be doing sd in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## anth5985 (Oct 19, 2012)

mygym said:


> After sd matrix i used
> 
> Nolva 20/20/10/10
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for that its a great help! Much appreciated!


----------

